# We're sorry, Pooter.



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Poor little Poot in Boots! He came to us DOA, which is a shame. He was beautiful and had a nice home ready and waiting for him.

We had an ordeal with his death but regardless of that, we managed to give him a nice little burial in a charming divot under a large tree outside of our dorm. We dug a little hole and laid bright leaves under and over him before add the dirt back. We'd been trying to dry a bouquet of roses and baby's breath and used that to mark the spot, which we can peer at from our room.

Once the thaw comes, we'll try to plant flowers there, or another lovely looking plant to remember him by. It was a shame we didnt know him well, but I know he was a great little fellow  <3



















Rest in peace little Poot! <3


----------



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm sorry about Pooter ;A; I was trying to persuade my mum to buy him when he was still up for sale, haha. He was so pretty, and it's a shame you didn't get to know him better. </3
RIP, little guy.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I know. Such a shame :'c


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Rest Peacefully Pooter  You were loved. Such a beautiful resting place <3


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

RIP beautiful boy. I'm so sorry Alyssa that you lost him.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Thankies, guys. It means a lot. Ive never had a fish die like that before :'c


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

so sorry fgor your loss! ;.; saw your other thread too, and wow, thats just terrible, I'm so sorry that happened to you! RIP Poot, you were beautiful!!


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

Rest in Peace, Brother!


----------



## DaveC (Apr 4, 2011)

Rest in peace you fine fish. You were loved and will be missed.


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm crying like a baby now....RIP Pooter.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Dont be sad! He's in a good place now <3


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Poor little angel. RIP, Pooter. We didn't even get to know you, but you will be missed nonetheless.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Thankies, Eda :c


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Because I managed to miss this thread... RIP little Poot. I hope you're in the same place as everyone else's departed fishies <3


----------

